# More stupid things



## turnkey4099 (Feb 1, 2010)

1. The faked up contest between Melvin and Leyland. In that type work it is not a matter of the yarder op - it is who has the better crew and better 'set' that will win. Then to make it come out only 4 logs difference? Come on. Surely they can come up with something better to raise a little "competition".

2. Constant Jawing at the newby. He's been at it since day one - how much does he need to fire the kid? Should have done it when he was caught without the safety gear. 

Harry K


----------



## Nosmo (Feb 1, 2010)

*In Florida*

How about those Smiths. James got a pretty good sized log but what about that toothpick the old man hooked. hah

Nosmo


----------



## knockbill (Feb 1, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> 1. The faked up contest between Melvin and Leyland. In that type work it is not a matter of the yarder op - it is who has the better crew and better 'set' that will win. Then to make it come out only 4 logs difference? Come on. Surely they can come up with something better to raise a little "competition".
> 
> 2. Constant Jawing at the newby. He's been at it since day one - how much does he need to fire the kid? Should have done it when he was caught without the safety gear.
> 
> Harry K



the whole show is "a faked up contest", but its good entertainment,, they probably have to keep teh greenhorns until the end of teh season, by contract,,, of coarse, if they keep screwing up,, i'd lock them in the truck til the shift was over,, no need to put everyone in danger,,,,,,,,


----------



## KodiakKen (Feb 1, 2010)

*need more help understanding*

if they have access to 2 yarders..why are they not running them full time. double logs=double profit


----------



## mndlawn (Feb 1, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> How about those Smiths. James got a pretty good sized log but what about that toothpick the old man hooked. hah
> 
> Nosmo



They are the reason I hate this show. Thought they were gone this season.


----------



## Bammer (Feb 1, 2010)

Who the heck would log in that black water??? :jawdrop: Although I hope the old man becomes an alligator turd!


----------



## wistattman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Rygaard Logging is a joke*

I realize that Rygaard is there is spice up AxMen but I personally think they should be taken off the show. Gabe talks about the greenhorns being stupid, well he really should look in the mirror. His vocabulary only consist of a few choice words that have to be bleeped is a sign of an ignorant person. 

It would it be awesome if one of the greenhorns would haul off and punch Gabe's lights out when was running off his mouth. I can understand why they don't respect or listen to him.

Just my 2 cents.

Gary


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2010)

wistattman said:


> I realize that Rygaard is there is spice up AxMen but I personally think they should be taken off the show. Gabe talks about the greenhorns being stupid, well he really should look in the mirror. His vocabulary only consist of a few choice words that have to be bleeped is a sign of an ignorant person.
> 
> It would it be awesome if one of the greenhorns would haul off and punch Gabe's lights out when was running off his mouth. I can understand why they don't respect or listen to him.
> 
> ...



I don't for a minute think Gabe is stupid. He runs the business end of things for the company after all. I don't like his management style either but only the choicest moments make it to TV. As has been stated here before logging is in a slump. There is no reason for Rygard to hire inexperienced men to work the landing except to comply with the shows demands.


----------



## Bammer (Feb 3, 2010)

Gabe's antics have a lot to do with adding more drama to the show too !


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 6, 2010)

uhh where was gabes safety gear?


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 6, 2010)

mndlawn said:


> They are the reason I hate this show. Thought they were gone this season.


they are the reason I watch the show..........


----------

